# Why do you have to remove battery to flash w/ Odin?



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

I was just wondering, after a thousand and one re-flashes, why do you have to remove the battery when you flash a ROM in Odin?
IDK, just went to flash another ROM & this question popped into my head while I was removing the battery, just thought "Why do we have to do this when we flash a ROM w/ Odin?" just as I was removing the battery, I never really looked into it before, would it cause some sort of unwanted results?


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

I honestly don't know. the only time I have removed it was the very first flash to get it into download mode. Since then always battery in. no problems yet.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

CraigL said:


> I honestly don't know. the only time I have removed it was the very first flash to get it into download mode. Since then always battery in. no problems yet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Oh, well, I read somewhere, months ago when I first started rooting my phone, back in November 2011, it said to remove battery, flash then put battery in after flash & I've been doing it like that ever since.


----------

